# Win Tickets to Vape Con



## abdul

Hey all

So with Vapecon 2015 just around the corner, the MvC group would like to give away 6 tickets to to some lucky forum members.

To enter, all you need to do is reply to this thread and tell us what excites you about Vape Con.

The names of all the users that answer the question will be put into random.org and the first 6 names drawn will each be given a ticket to Vape Con. 

Competition entries close on Wednesday 20th May and the winner will be announced on Thursday 21st May.

If lady luck isn't on your side for this draw, don't despair, our two forum vaping reviewers have also been handed some tickets for Vape Con from us and they are itching to give them away. So keep an eye out for their shows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Yiannaki

abdul said:


> Hey all
> 
> So with Vapecon 2015 just around the corner, the MvC group would like to give away 6 tickets to to some lucky forum members.
> 
> To enter, all you need to do is reply to this thread and tell us what excites you about Vape Con.
> 
> The names of all the users that answer the question will be put into random.org and the first 6 names drawn will each be given a ticket to Vape Con.
> 
> Competition entries close on Wednesday 20th May and the winner will be announced on Thursday 21st May.
> 
> If lady luck isn't on your side for this draw, don't despair, our two forum vaping reviewers have also been handed some tickets for Vape Con from us and they are itching to give them away. So keep an eye out for their shows.



I'm excited for vape con because I will get to see @Rob Fisher blow some clouds with his "woer woer" as he calls it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

Not participating in the draw...but I'll give it a go anyways:

I'm excited to meet the remaining forum members (those I haven't met already) at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great initiative @abdul. Mvc rocks

I am so excited just to see everybody again. But I am nervous I won't have enough time to chat properly to everyone. Lol. 

Ps - don't enter me in the draw

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike

I'm excited for a good excuse to meet the community

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Now? Just when I bought my ticket? Gmmfff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Juntau

I have a ticket already but would like a free 1 to bring along another beginner vape enthusiast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## korn1

Because I am a huge noob and want to learn more

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley

MVC Rocks baby!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

I am looking forward to it cause there's a beer garden

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Renesh

Not entering the draw - 

Reason for vapecon - Coz its the first time, on local shores, that this awesome lifestyle choice, hobby (and obsession) is going to be made visible and public. Also looking forward to meeting @Rob Fisher with his new 'wirrrr wirrrr' device.... and seeing @Philip Dunkley chain vape the Twisp.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball

I am hoping to catch a glimpse of our various Youtube celebs and pick up a discarded wick or coil from one of them as a momento. Oh and of course meet the rest of this great community.

PS. My wallet might not be as excited as I am.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Wohooo Good luck folks


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@qball ,we really need to hook up for a drink or 10!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Well id have to say because its the first vape con in SA and to meet everyone who has helped me and kept me a vaper. Personally every member off this forum should be there if possible as none of this would be possible with out them.

PS il only be buying tickets in the 20th

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cobus Walters

Vapecon = cool new stuff = lots of clouds

Cant wait to meet all the forum members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

Excited to see all the great guys and girls from MVC and meet some new faces while at it, over having a drink and sharing vape experiences.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn

I love the fact that this vape meet is advertised and it will open up the doors to many more people who can join the community, and the fact that this would indirectly mean that more people will get away from the stinkies and enjoy what we have come to love!! The bigger the community the bigger a chance we have when the government wants to put ridiculous restrictions on the vapeing vibe that is slowly taking over SA 

Still listening every morning and afternoon for radio interviews

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ferdi

Im excited because its going to break the ice for vaping in sa. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey

I gave away my ticket after I stopped vaping, but I now realize that that shouldnt be a reason for me not to attend vapecon. So im excited to see all the warriors behind the keyboard

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## phatsmurph

I'm looking forward to trying out all the locally produced liquids!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kbgvirus

I am looking forward to all the vendors in one place and all the fantastic juices to choose from

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

*Coffee + Vaping* =  :hug:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapeowave

Don't you long for something different to happen, something so exciting and new it carries you along with it like a great tide, something that lets your life blaze and burn so the whole world can see it, i know we want to see it and among with all the great members of our close vape community , yes that's you guys and Girls, keep it real and VAPE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope to see some good gear and good entertainment for the whole family.............................

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Willyza

Just because it's *Vapecon 2015* 
and this is my first time 

ps not being funny here, BUT are the "ecigssa staff" getting name tags so we know who they are ?
for us n00b's

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> Just because it's *Vapecon 2015*
> and this is my first time
> 
> ps not being funny here, BUT are the "ecigssa staff" getting name tags so we know who they are ?
> for us n00b's



Just look for the handsome Baalie with all the chicks around him and that will be me! 

Yes we will have name tags!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Just meeting all you awesome people will be what's exciting to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

/me just shakes my head at Rob, and says nothing


----------



## abdul

not fourm staff but you will prob see me around the women, just look for the Indian guy talking the most k@k


----------



## Q-Ball

abdul said:


> not fourm staff but you will prob see me around the women, just look for the Indian guy talking the most k@k



Which Indian guy talking k@k? You gotta be more specific.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

I would love to go to meet all the peeps on the forum. Plus Uncle @Rob Fisher is there and I mean really who would want to shake that man's hand !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## abdul

Q-Ball said:


> Which Indian guy talking k@k? You gotta be more specific.


haha the youngest one, chasing the promo girls


----------



## Keith Milton

The chance to meet all the folks that make up the Community ECIGSSA, and to see what everyone uses. Devices, Juices, mods, RDA's and more.  And to meet Rob from Rob's Ramblings

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Brendz

I am excited to meet fellow members that I have not met, to learn more from the expierienced pro's and to make clouds with everyone!.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

> Which Indian guy talking k@k? You gotta be more specific.
> haha the youngest one, chasing the promo girls



Now We are talking k@k

:hug:


----------



## JakeSS

I am excited to attend, because I might actually learn how to build my own coils. And also get my hands on some of the 100ml e liquid project juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Brendz said:


> I am excited to meet fellow members that I have not met, to learn more from the expierienced pro's and to make clouds with everyone!.



Ah @Brendz - been a while since I saw you post last
Great post

Please load a cool avatar pic when you get a chance
Just log in with a normal browser, click your name in the top right, then "avatar"


----------



## Brendz

Hi silver

I dont know whats wrong with my phone or account, I lost the login details for this account and the email account i used , and created a new one named sly gxi, but when I log on forum from my phone the brendz profile populates, so now im using 2 accounts, will load a avatar pic on this one asi think my phone browser is permanent on this account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Brendz said:


> Hi silver
> 
> I dont know whats wrong with my phone or account, I lost the login details for this account and the email account i used , and created a new one named sly gxi, but when I log on forum from my phone the brendz profile populates, so now im using 2 accounts, will load a avatar pic on this one asi think my phone browser is permanent on this account




Another biking vaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brendz

@ Jake ss you will not regret that eliquid proj juice, picked up some yesterday and cant stop vaping it! Legend stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RipeAvo

im excited for Vape Con because its the first of its kind in SA, planning on attending the workshops and meet some forum members  see u guys there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Brendz said:


> Hi silver
> 
> I dont know whats wrong with my phone or account, I lost the login details for this account and the email account i used , and created a new one named sly gxi, but when I log on forum from my phone the brendz profile populates, so now im using 2 accounts, will load a avatar pic on this one asi think my phone browser is permanent on this account



No worries @Brendz. Now you have an avatar. Thats cool! Take care


----------



## Silver

RipeAvo said:


> im excited for Vape Con because its the first of its kind in SA, planning on attending the workshops and meet some forum members  see u guys there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great stuff @RipeAvo 
Will see you there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

RipeAvo said:


> im excited for Vape Con because its the first of its kind in SA, planning on attending the workshops and meet some forum members  see u guys there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome  It's going to be good fun! See you there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Wow! It's like next week.....time flew!

Can't wait to see everyone again and meet the guys I haven't met yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## abdul

Few hours left until comp closes. Good luck to everybody


----------



## Paulie

TylerD said:


> Wow! It's like next week.....time flew!
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone again and meet the guys I haven't met yet!
> 
> View attachment 27416



That looks delicious lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul

Congrats to the following guys:

1) @JW Flynn
2) @Juntau
3) @JakeSS
4) @Ferdi
5) @Keith Milton
6) @Rafique

and twist, we decided to give away an extra, so,
7) @Cobus Walters


here is the list:



Your tickets will be at the door on the day...Congrats again

Those who didn't win, you still have one more opportunity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Congrats to all the winners 

See you all at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Congrats to all the winners. See you all next week

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RipeAvo

congrats to the winners, if anyone that won have already bought tickets please pm me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul

RipeAvo said:


> congrats to the winners, if anyone that won have already bought tickets please pm me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there is another competition coming soon, keep watching the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Well done to the winners


----------



## Q-Ball

Well done winners


----------



## Cobus Walters

abdul said:


> Congrats to the following guys:
> 
> 1) @JW Flynn
> 2) @Juntau
> 3) @JakeSS
> 4) @Ferdi
> 5) @Keith Milton
> 6) @Rafique
> 
> and twist, we decided to give away an extra, so,
> 7) @Cobus Walters
> 
> 
> here is the list:
> View attachment 27493
> 
> 
> Your tickets will be at the door on the day...Congrats again
> 
> Those who didn't win, you still have one more opportunity.


----------



## Cobus Walters

Awesome!!! Tnx All

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Congrats all!! Ill see you all at vapecon for a vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brendz

Congrats all! See you guys there!


----------



## Jakey

Glad this wasnt cancelled

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Juntau

Thank you guys, can't wait to see every1 next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## phatsmurph

no wooden spoon prize?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Congrats to all the winners
Please send me you full name, Phone numbers and Surnames VIA PM and we will leave he tickets at the door for you to collect thanks

For all the winners:
@JW Flynn 
@Juntau 
@JakeSS 
@Ferdi 
@Keith Milton 
@Rafique
@Cobus Walters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Thank you Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Rafique said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> Thank you Paulie


Don't you dare go and trade it in the classifieds Buddy!!  

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rafique

LandyMan said:


> Don't you dare go and trade it in the classifieds Buddy!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk



Hahaha I would never


----------



## JW Flynn

Thank you so much for the ticket!!! 

Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mike

phatsmurph said:


> no wooden spoon prize?



Heh, at least I wasn't last

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AdventONE

Aww man can't believe I only saw this thread now!

Congrats to the winners though!


----------



## JakeSS

Whoohoo I won. See you there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakeSS

Thanks for the great prize. You guys rock


----------



## Paulie

Please can the following people ensure that they Pm me there Name, Surname and contact number by the latest Tuesday night or we will give your tickets away to the next people from the draw thanks.

1) @JakeSS
3) @Cobus Walters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ferdi

Thanks so much. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 2


----------

